# I'm hungry



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

Man I could go for one of these:


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

what the heck! Are those for real? LOL nice! I was hungy too for about a sixteenth of that.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

those are the real deal ...i saw on travel channel i think just seems lil bigger in that picture


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Day-um! That's a big burger!!

Do they have a vegetarian option?


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

Here's something from the veggie side of the menu:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

mmm...haricots verts!


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

and I thought they were just green beans:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Ahhh...the power of legumes!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

That last was pretty damn funny, Bram. 

You don't eat meat, grape? When it comes to dead animal flesh, I'm like those velociraptors on *Jurassic Park* were on that cow that was lowered into their pen. I love me some beef. Speaking of beef...

I would love to have one of those ginormus hamburgers!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Geez it would take me a year to eat one of those burgers!


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

TearyThunder said:


> Geez it would take me a year to eat one of those burgers!


light weights!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Lets put this in perspective: Im thinking those are 2 lb burgers = 24 oz

You are supposted to eat only 3 oz of meat at a sitting. So the burger alone is 8 servings or more than a weeks worth of beef... The bun is about 8 servings as well. Holy Crap Man.... Can anyone say Heart AttacK? - oh ya and I didnt even break down the cheese.....

It is funny.. did anyone "win" their meal?


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Sinister said:


> ...You don't eat meat, grape?...


I was actually saying that (partly) to be funny.  I've gone back and forth between being vegetarian and semi-vegetarian most of my life. I'm just not a big meat eater. As it stands now, I eat organic dairy, free-range poultry, and fish. I don't eat beef at all, and eat pork very rarely. I will eat venison, but only if my dad or boyfriend is the hunter (both are very efficient).


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

my mouth is big but not big enough to bite into that burger

watch it folks! lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The secret is to take off the bun and eat just the meat to begin with. The bread just takes up room! :-D


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Agreed Sickie! I do that a lot myself. Not a big bread eater.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

lol Warped minds think alike!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

It takes _four _hands to handle this whopper.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Damn - talk about food coma. They are definitely gonna needs new shocks for their car!!!!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Mr Unpleasant said:


> It takes _four _hands to handle this whopper.


Thats 42 freekin servings of meat... there are starving persons in Third World Countries!!!!Whats up with that!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Imagine how much mad cow disease could live in a burger that size! That's alot of mad cow! :googly:


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

That is just insane! though the way I am feeling right now (haven't eaten since this morning at something like 6am) I could prolly eat the whole freaking thing..lol


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Does anyone know where that restaurant is ??


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

hehehe after seeing that I had to have a burger!

I think it's Denny's Beer Barrel Pub.

A Pennsylvania restaurant is selling a 15-pound burger that comes with 25 slices of cheese, 1 whole head of lettuce, 2 onions and other additions.

http://money.cnn.com/2005/05/03/pf/biggest_burger/index.htm


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

I have to say it too. Yum. But I really don't think I could eat half of that. I used to pride myself on the fact that I ate a lot. But now when I look at a lot of food - I think of what it feels like to have already eaten too much. Not a pleasent feeling.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

We have a place like this in Oklahoma called 'Big Ed's Burgers'. It used to be a chain but now I think there are only a few left. 

They would sell these huge burgers and cut them in slices like a pizza. Then you could serve several people. It was a great gimmick


----------

